# Physical fitness objects that are worth the money



## NoReturn (Jul 27, 2021)

Inspired by this comment in Fat Girlcows:


AbraCadaver said:


> People like this LOVE to buy workout gear for workouts that never happen. It allows them to live the lifestyle fantasy of being fit, at least on the surface, but without all the messy exercise. It’s wish fulfillment consumerism. And it allows them to tell themselves that they’re totally getting serious about fitness now, you guys! Look at the new shoes they bought! Look at the new water bottle! They’re doing fitness PREP by buying stuff, which is basically part of working out, very important.
> 
> I think she also does what Chantal did…puts some big purchase or inconvenience in her way to “hold herself accountable.” Chantal sold her car, saying that being forced to walk everywhere would MAKE her get fit! She moved into a flat with stairs so she’d be FORCED to get exercise!
> 
> ...


What are some fitness products you've purchased/been gifted/otherwise acquired that are actually worth the price you paid for them and aren't just sitting around collecting dust?

One of mine is this dumb meme-stick: 




An actual bench would be better, yes, but something about just having and leaving it around makes me play with it and do things like weighted squats while I'm thinking about something or waiting on a timer.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jul 27, 2021)

The Ab Wheel is one of the most basic ones, but it is a great workout for your core.


----------



## Bittah Pupil (Jul 27, 2021)

Jump Rope and a Foam Roller, probably.


----------



## Pargon (Jul 27, 2021)

Recumbent stationary bike. Biking out in front of actual people sucks shit when you’re a hopeless NEET and not having my giant Midwestern frame hunched in half on a regular upright bike rules.


----------



## Justtocheck (Jul 27, 2021)

Kettlebells are always worth the money. Especially for the back pain of sitting too many hours. You gotta know what you are doing though. Never swing too heavy or bellow the knees.


----------



## Ita Mori (Jul 27, 2021)

So many people try to lift weights their wrists and hands can't support. You gotta walk before you can run...


----------



## Gudetama-chan (Jul 27, 2021)

It's how I shit post and bike without leaving the desk. Definitely worth the money.


----------



## Un Platano (Jul 27, 2021)

Pargon said:


> Recumbent stationary bike. Biking out in front of actual people sucks shit when you’re a hopeless NEET and not having my giant Midwestern frame hunched in half on a regular upright bike rules.


Are you a diagnosed agoraphobiac or do you just have anxiety? If it's the latter I'd suggest just hopping on a bike and going. You'll either quickly realize that you can go ride a bike in public and absolutely no one will give a shit (even if you're a fatass- just make sure you've got a shirt on), or you can't do it and should probably see a therapist and tell them that the thought of riding a bike on a public road terrifies you. Either of these would be better for your mental health than hiding in mom's basement on a elliptical.


----------



## Justtocheck (Jul 27, 2021)

Un Platano said:


> Are you a diagnosed agoraphobiac or do you just have anxiety? If it's the latter I'd suggest just hopping on a bike and going. You'll either quickly realize that you can go ride a bike in public and absolutely no one will give a shit (even if you're a fatass- just make sure you've got a shirt on), or you can't do it and should probably see a therapist and tell them that the thought of riding a bike on a public road terrifies you. Either of these would be better for your mental health than hiding in mom's basement on a elliptical.


Depends on the traffic. I've seen 2 bicyclists dead on the street and have a friend who crashed with his bike another bike. Very unluckily the other bike was commandeered by a landwhale, who crushed my friend's clavicle. So personally, no, I like spinning very much.


----------



## Dubu Kimchi (Jul 27, 2021)

Something that proved a revelation for me was a massage gun. My shoulders and chest had been tensed up for so long that I had forgotten what it was actually supposed to feel like. The meat tenderizer just pounded away on me and my stiffness, pain and shit range of motion all meted away.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jul 27, 2021)

floor


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Jul 27, 2021)

The only fitness objects that I really use other than a good pair of running shoes are dumbells and barbells. Mine are all hand-me-downs- Weider plates from the 70's so I don't know anything modern to suggest. I have heard that weights are hella expensive right now, so there's an argument for the gym. Another option for building muscle is martial arts as you can build some good muscle without needing weights. I've wanted to get into that for a while.


Pargon said:


> Recumbent stationary bike. Biking out in front of actual people sucks shit when you’re a hopeless NEET and not having my giant Midwestern frame hunched in half on a regular upright bike rules.


I haven't had anyone give me crap when I'm out riding and I quite visibly barely know how to ride, lol. And if they do give you crap about it they are  Lame and Really Gay. 

But bikes get my vote if you live somewhere where bike commuting is safe. My immediate neighborhood is very safe for riding and I can get almost anywhere in my usual commutes without danger of being plowed into by a dump truck. A lot of other places aren't so bike friendly so you have to be a lot more conscious of vehicles.
 If you want something more compact and feel confident in your balance you can also commute by skateboard, you will be 200% cooler.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jul 27, 2021)

Gymnast Rings are, by far, one of the most versatile pieces of equipment for people who are at least a little above average in fitness. Extremely portable, hang them anywhere, and you can get a very thorough upper body workout once you get used to how to move on them.
Basically, they have a decently low barrier to entry strength wise, but there are a million was to progress on them as to keep challenging yourself.


----------



## Mal0 (Jul 27, 2021)

A set of cheap loadable dumbells can work for many things. Kettle bells are also acceptable if you aren't focused on bulking up as much as you are general strength training.

I bought something similar to these freshman year of highschool. They don't break the bank in case I didn't go through with working out, and you can always add or remove weight to them. 

Of course if you are really into working out and know you're going to use them, I'd pick up a set of Titan or Rouge loadable dumbells.


----------



## Un Platano (Jul 27, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> Depends on the traffic. I've seen 2 bicyclists dead on the street and have a friend who crashed with his bike another bike. Very unluckily the other bike was commandeered by a landwhale, who crushed my friend's clavicle. So personally, no, I like spinning very much.


I grew up in a rural area so I'm well aware of drivers who don't give a shit about cyclists and I had a bit of a wake up call when I got hit by a car doing a California stop. Ever since then I always assume that every car I see is going to run me over, and take the few steps it takes to make sure they don't. It's not that hard, you just have to remember to be aware of your surroundings. Assuming that you're going to get run over and die as soon as you hit the street on your bike is just playing into your anxiety. If you're that worried about getting killed, you shouldn't be in the streets at all whether on foot, bike, or car.


----------



## Red Hood (Jul 27, 2021)

A good bench and barbells. A good pair of running shoes (go to a running shoe store and have them fitted). Don't use them to lift though, cheap canvas All-Star types work fine for that.

I got my first bench and weights through a Pennysaver ad.


----------



## Deadwaste (Jul 27, 2021)

i want one of them standing desks with a treadmill i can place under it so i can exercise while shitposting on the internet


----------



## Kendall Motor Oil (Jul 28, 2021)

Deadwaste said:


> i want one of them standing desks with a treadmill i can place under it so i can exercise while shitposting on the internet


If you dont want to spend a lot, ikea has a manual crank standing desk if you want an adjustable one.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Jul 28, 2021)

Fuck adjustable dumbbells, always falling apart in your hand as you're flexin'.


----------



## Hesa (Jul 28, 2021)

Skipping rope and pull up bar. Mix in some squats, dips and press ups it's not a bad work out for very little money.


----------



## Vingle (Jul 28, 2021)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> View attachment 2385021
> The Ab Wheel is one of the most basic ones, but it is a great workout for your core.


If you do it with proper form yes. Pretty hard to hold your back flat if you’re a beginner.


CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> View attachment 2385327
> Gymnast Rings are, by far, one of the most versatile pieces of equipment for people who are at least a little above average in fitness.


Used to play with them as a kid, hanging upside-down and stuff. Either that or be bored.

Got a weigthed vest on 30 kg/66lbs, obviously too light when I work out in the gym now. Bought it way before corona and before I began working out more seriously, but got use for it when the gym was closed.

Got a pull up bar in one of my door frames, still use it.
Weight lifting shoes, weight lifting gloves/pussy mittens. My headphones isn’t exactly a training accessory, but I couldn’t work out without them.

Had dips bars, but sold them because my wrist hurts when I bend them a lay pressure on them.

Planning to buy red light therapy panel. One of the proper ones with real science behind it, but they cost about 1000 usd. The cheap ones on ebay or whatever does NOT work.
Could already have it, but a guy I’m following (Alex Fergus) said he was going to review a newer panel from the brand I was planning to buy from. Later this year.
So I’m waiting, and the first generation panels were lowered with 100 usd. So if the newer ones aren't better, I may still save some bucks.

Edit:
I do have a weight lifting belt, which I don't use. Because it's hard to take on and off plus it hurts to move in it. Because it's thick and stiff leather, which was recommended to get. I really don't like it, because I kinda panic when it's so hard to get off. Was hoping for it to soften up, when just laying with it's prongs inside on of the belt holes.

It sounds like I don’t do anything else than workout and shitpost. Which is right


----------



## Pargon (Jul 28, 2021)

Un Platano said:


> Are you a diagnosed agoraphobiac or do you just have anxiety? If it's the latter I'd suggest just hopping on a bike and going. You'll either quickly realize that you can go ride a bike in public and absolutely no one will give a shit (even if you're a fatass- just make sure you've got a shirt on), or you can't do it and should probably see a therapist and tell them that the thought of riding a bike on a public road terrifies you. Either of these would be better for your mental health than hiding in mom's basement on a elliptical.


Nah, I’m good going through life as invisible and ignored as possible, thanks.


----------



## Euler's identity (Jul 28, 2021)

A barbell and some plates.



Vingle said:


> Edit:
> I do have a weight lifting belt, which I don't use. Because it's hard to take on and off plus it hurts to move in it. Because it's thick and stiff leather, which was recommended to get. I really don't like it, because I kinda panic when it's so hard to get off. Was hoping for it to soften up, when just laying with it's prongs inside on of the belt holes.



How thick is it? 10mm should be fine if you're not an elite lifter. Also wearing it regularly will help properly break it in. If that fails, try some rubbing alcohol or olive oil every 4 weeks or so and that should help soften it.


----------



## Vingle (Jul 28, 2021)

Euler's identity said:


> How thick is it? 10mm should be fine if you're not an elite lifter. Also wearing it regularly will help properly break it in. If that fails, try some rubbing alcohol or olive oil every 4 weeks or so and that should help soften it.


Actually think it's 10 mm, because that's what was recommended. Even though I don't actually remember, because I bought it 2 years ago or so.
Gonna try the oil, thanks for the tip


----------



## Idiotron (Jul 28, 2021)

A rubber resistance band




Strength, speed and stamina are important but most people forget about flexibility.
When you're flexible, every movement is easier to do.
These bands make stretching easy and they help you keep the proper form during a lot of stretches.
They're also very cheap.


----------



## lurk_moar (Jul 29, 2021)

What I found out is that by buying your own workout equipment, you use it more because you want to get the most bang out of your buck and not waste money. It all has to do with psychology. 

When I had a gym membership, I barely went and had to cancel, but now spending what I estimate $2,000 to $3,000 on a treadmill, elliptical, stationary bike, rowing machine, barbell set, dumbells from 7 pounds to 20 pounds, and kettlebells ranging from 10 to 30 pounds has made me really want to spend a lot of my free time working out. Granted my cardio equipment is not top of the line but meh good enough stuff.


----------



## Azovka (Jul 30, 2021)

Depends on your workout. 

For running, as I mentioned in the same Fat Acceptance thread as the OP, shoes can make or break your training, so I'd recommend investing in a good pair, and more importantly - do your research first. Do the wet paper test to see what kind of foot positioning you have when you hit the ground. See where you plan on running (treadmill, road & trail all hit different), and make sure you do the thumb test when trying on the shoes because your feet will swell (or just take a size bigger compared to your regular city shoes). It's probably better to shop in brick&mortar for it since running shops usually offer to try shoes out for a run outside immediately or on a treadmill if they have one. 
Oh and a rain coat (k-way / windbreaker or however the fuck they're called) if you plan on running outside in the winter and don't live in a desert. 

For home equipment, I'd say a resistance band, jumping rope, yoga mat if your floor is trash, and a balance board. 


This is it in case some of you don't know. It's great for developing your balance (not just for soccer players and trail runners), and helps strengthen your joints. It's also a great workout even for regular stuff like weighted squatting since it will take more effort to maintain your balance on it. 
Adjustable dumbbells are shit - don't buy them. Or do so at your own risk. Just have a regular set of them, and if you want a whole range of weights, just hit the gym. Or keep buying them if you have the budget. 
Ab wheels are useless for beginners - just do regular crunches, leg raises, planking etc. instead. Hell, most exercises in general can be done for free with body weight alone.  

For swimming, I'd get a waterproof smart band or however they're called. I have a Huawei Band 6 that I got for 40€, and yes I know, Chinese government bad and all that, but it's working fine, tracks swimming indoors, and has the same functionalities as a 150€ Fitbit for 1/3rd of the price. Or else you can invest in the 350€+ top of the line smart watches that take your phone calls, have music etc. but I've always found them pretty pointless since most of the time, you'll have your phone with you, and you don't need to spend as much to see what's your heart rate or how many steps you've walked.


----------



## FundusOHoolihan (Aug 12, 2021)

A thin, grippy yoga mat, and a thick one to keep in the car for pre and post run stuff.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Aug 12, 2021)

If you lift, I recommend chalk. Ridiculously cheap and helps with grip. My gym has crappy knurling on the bars so it helps a lot


----------



## Drkinferno72 (Aug 12, 2021)

Stationary bike and a kettlebell


----------



## Ugandan discussions (Aug 18, 2021)

Used and reconditioned Concept2 rower (ergometer). Excellent all round cardio exercise, and resale value is probably the same as what you paid for it. 

In my context, also: properly fitting running shoes, race entry technical t-shirts, lightweight waterproof running shell jacket, Garmin running watch.


----------



## NoReturn (Aug 18, 2021)

Ugandan discussions said:


> Used and reconditioned Concept2 rower (ergometer). Excellent all round cardio exercise, and resale value is probably the same as what you paid for it.
> 
> In my context, also: properly fitting running shoes, race entry technical t-shirts, lightweight waterproof running shell jacket, Garmin running watch.


Are smart watches or fitness trackers worth it in general? I had someone loan me a fitbit and I stopped using it because it was bulky and weird to wear.


----------



## DerKryptid (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## LatinasAreTheFuture (Aug 18, 2021)

A foam roller for sure. Biking can leave my legs feeling itchy and a roller really helps. It’s also good to get knots out because otherwise they stick around forever.


----------



## Idaho Battle Barn (Aug 18, 2021)

I second the stationary desk bike. As long as you have a table with enough clearance, you can shitpost on the internet and burn calories at the same time! Some of them come with a knob that you can change resistance with in case you feel that idly moving your legs isn't doing enough for you.

The only caveat is that there's a lot of cheap shit on Amazon that have artificially inflated 5-star reviews. Just take care to read some of them (especially the negative reviews) before buying.


----------



## Honk Hill (Aug 18, 2021)

Midgets, can dead lift em, put em in a backpack for jogging or cycling, use em for bowling or high intensity resistance fleshlights.

They say sex is the best workout.


----------



## New Friend (Aug 18, 2021)

Wrist-wraps were vital in helping improve my overhead press and bench, but it's important not to rely on them though. I know someone who wears them all through his sets, even his warmups. Another would be leather (rubber) hand wraps that curve around the bar, again for grip. I try to use as little extra equipment as I can though.

A great tool to improve your wrist strength at home is just a straight metal object that you can perform rotations with. I'd highly recommend looking into formarm and wrist exercises for anyone looking to improve their numbers in the gym.


----------



## Vingle (Aug 18, 2021)

Idiotron said:


> A rubber resistance band
> View attachment 2386427
> Strength, speed and stamina are important but most people forget about flexibility.
> When you're flexible, every movement is easier to do.
> ...


Stretch when you watch TV. I do rub in my back with moisturiser after each shower, it certainly helps and I don't die inside every time my back need a scratch.


talk sh1t said:


> What do you do with the weighted vest? I'm thinking of getting one to do jogging and blurpees, but being the spazz I am I'll probably end up injuring myself with it sooner rather than later.


Bulgarian split squats, used it for arms too. Its a multi-purpose tool,


----------



## 𝕺𝖑' 𝕯𝖎𝖗𝖙𝖞 𝕱𝖆𝖙𝖘𝖔 (Aug 18, 2021)

WIRELESS FUCKING HEADPHONES. I used to be an autist who tried to work out with wired ones and it's awful 

also if you do any kind of water/swimming fitness, buy the best quality sports swimsuit you can afford. I used to swim laps in a generic casual one piece and it really makes a huge difference to have one thats actually made for athletics.


----------



## cummytummies (Aug 19, 2021)

I use my foam roller every day. Having at least one heavy dumb bell is also useful. You can do a lot with just that and a chair.

If you don't have a gym membership a squat rack with an attachable bench and some weights will take care of about 90% of your fitness needs.


----------



## Ugandan discussions (Aug 19, 2021)

NoReturn said:


> Are smart watches or fitness trackers worth it in general? I had someone loan me a fitbit and I stopped using it because it was bulky and weird to wear.


Worth it for me, because I like to be able to track stuff. I've the Garmin Forerunner 645 which has music and Garmin Pay, but I use both rarely as I'm normally also carrying my phone. It's running focused, but copes OK with the other activities I do, Doesn't feel too big because I'm a 200lb bloke so...



talk sh1t said:


> How loud do they get? I live in a studio apartment and am contemplating getting an ergometer but I'm concerned about bothering the neighbours since the walls are quite thin here. No downstair neighbours, at least. Also does the floor get scratched, long-term?


It's probably no more intrusive than something between a loud fan and an older AC unit. More significant is the TV volume turned up so you can hear it.l properly, so I'll usually have CCs/subtitles turned on. Also you're only going to be using it for at most 40-45 mins at a time, so how intrusive can it be?

No issue with floor scratches for me, as it's on a concrete floor in the basement. However, has rubber feet, and you could easily get foam exercise mats or a cheap yoga mat to put it on.


----------



## Everybody (Aug 21, 2021)

cummytummies said:


> I use my foam roller every day. Having at least one heavy dumb bell is also useful. You can do a lot with just that and a chair.
> 
> If you don't have a gym membership a squat rack with an attachable bench and some weights will take care of about 90% of your fitness needs.



What do you use the foam roller for?


----------



## cummytummies (Aug 21, 2021)

I'm Helping said:


> What do you use the foam roller for?


Rolling.

Thihgs, hamstrings, calves and upper back mostly.


----------



## Caesare (Aug 21, 2021)

I use this. Keeps my physique flawless.


----------



## Red Hood (Aug 21, 2021)

I just bought a nice used bicycle about two weeks ago. Good for those days when running is a bit much on the knees or you just want to switch things up.

Or run to the store without using gas.


----------

